# NBA Regular Season Game 19: Houston Rockets @ Portland Trailblazers



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

No fancy game thread from me, at work and bosses are around my shoulders!

But I'll GUARANTEE another win for us tonight. We're on a roll and Portland just don't have what it takes to beat us right now, as they're still trying to figure out their rotation and fitting in their youngsters.

Portland board says Ha Seung Jin has been activated for this game, should be fun to watch!


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

slow start so far
halfway through the 1st and its 9-5


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Not sure what JVG is thinking with this starting lineup. Portland has no star offensive wing players, especially with Miles injured, there is no reason Bowen should see the court tonight. Yao is being doubled off the ball and McGrady is being doubled with it, I don't think this team can afford to keep Portland in the game by going 4v5.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

These WNBA refs are terrible.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Rockets fans of Houston: u can get this game via ppstream, it's on ESPN体育台湾1台 (ESPN Taiwan) or "纬来体育" (scroll down to the bottom of the channel menu) 

Ha steps on the court! :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Worrell sure does like Patterson... future Rocket perhaps?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Surprising to see Juan Dixon get by Luther so easily. Dixon is quick but you would think Luther would be able to stay with him.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

nice move,Yao

Head 3rd foul? :dead:


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

anyone who is watching the game can you tell me whats going on?


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

we are losing the rebound battle 23-16 close to halftime
we would be killing them if it wasnt for offensice rebounds


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> No fancy game thread from me, at work and bosses are around my shoulders!
> 
> But I'll GUARANTEE another win for us tonight. We're on a roll and Portland just don't have what it takes to beat us right now, as they're still trying to figure out their rotation and fitting in their youngsters.
> 
> Portland board says Ha Seung Jin has been activated for this game, should be fun to watch!


next time, can you guarantee the spread, or am i just getting too greedy?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

TMac just needs 2 more points to pass Dell Curry on the all-time scoring list...

156. Dell Curry - 12,670
*157. Tracy McGrady - 12,669*
158. Bill Sharman - 12,665


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Can we just BOX THE No masked cursing, no exceptions! - YM OUT! (Yeah, I know it's misspelled but, didn't want it edited out.)


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

51-50
rebounds 32-24


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Just turned it on. 

How did Yao pick up those fouls? Were they needed? Were they legit?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

J. Przybilla has 7 offensive rebounds :no:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Missed the 3rd quarter, looks like we played some pretty good D with Yao on the bench. But yeah, how did he pick up those fouls?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac only Houston player in double figures right now

I'm starting to believe that our team's no longer really a 1-2 punch.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Missed the 3rd quarter, looks like we played some pretty good D with Yao on the bench. But yeah, how did he pick up those fouls?


Didn't see how he picked the 3rd (when they switched back from the ads,he already got his 3rd), the 4th was controversial, Viktor slid into Yao's path without setting his feet, which by rule could be a blocking foul,I guesss. Yao was called for the charge only because he's much bigger.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

great, yao's fouled out with 5 mins left

tmac doing it all, as usual


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao fouls out... refs have been tough on him all night long. Probably the worst game of his season.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ooo Derek Anderson sticks one to his old team.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao was fouled out


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

These refs suck.. go back to the wnba.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dikembe huge on the boards down the stretch! Swift looks like he is very close to a starting position, especially with the play Juwan has been playing.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

deka and stro with the work on the offensive glass to seal the game for us, nice effort


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC is the only one with double digit. Without him, this would have been a pretty pathetic game for the Rockets.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

looks like DA's having a pretty solid game against his old team

Only 7 TOs as a team!!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

stro had 13. nice win anyway, 2-2 on the road trip so far, handy 3-win streak, we'll take any win any way we can get it

really was the tmac show tonight, he outscored the the highest scorer in portland by 20


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Stro was doing the right thing there at the end. Fighting for offensive rebounds... even if he doesn't grab them, contesting them helps.

I only saw the last quarter, but T-Mac didn't even look like he was playing that well, yet he still got 35. It looked so effortless.


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

How come Head was buried on the bench?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ChicagoIllini said:


> How come Head was buried on the bench?


Prob 'cuz DA played well tonight.

Yao Mania 4-0!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Prob 'cuz DA played well tonight.
> 
> Yao Mania 4-0!!! :biggrin:


 the team should've took you to Vegas with them


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Well at least we won, too bad Head and Yao didn't have the best outings tonight, but we still ended up winning. That's team basketball, nobody let his teammates do it alone. Tracy did most of the scoring, but we all played good defense when it mattered. Not as good as the 2nd half against SAC but pretty consistent to me. If we keep playing more scrambling defense, we will be okay real soon. Then those shots we miss won't make a difference. 
But we're still not ready to be playing teams like GS LAC SEATTLE, those will be rough games. We'll need a superhero like Batman and Robin game from Mac/Yao, plus lots of help to win. I hope we can go 4-2 on this road trip, if not then 3-3 will be fine, we don't have to get it all back at once. That would make us 10-15 which sounds much better to me than 4-11. (hopefully 11-14 or 12-13)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

This kid is comic gold when it comes to pictures. here r some more:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Can we just BOX THE No masked cursing, no exceptions! - YM OUT! (Yeah, I know it's misspelled but, didn't want it edited out.)


Does this mean I can't use WTF anymore?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> Does this mean I can't use WTF anymore?


Abbreviations are fine, but don't make the word look like the actual word


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------

